# Rspca!!!



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

just had 2 RSPCA inspectors here. Apparently 'someone' has made allegations against me.
The allegations were:
I have loads of puppies dieing here.
1/ that my goats are kept in filthy rubbish strewn habitat.
3/ none of my animals are neutered.
4/ that one of my cats was attacked by a fox and never got veterinary attention.
I was livid.
What sor of low life scum would make such awful accusations about me that are completely untrue?
They asked to come in and inspect my animals and I said, by all means, you come back with a warrant and I'll arrange for my solicitor and vet to be present and then when you find nothing, I will sue!!!!
Had a chat with them and showed them the dogs through the gate but will not let them in. I have nothing to hide but I don't trust them.
They said that my dogs only get fed on dead rabbits and I said that they got kibble but that I also fed them on dead rabbits and dead cockerels and there was no law against that either.
So, I got to wondering. Who would make such allegations? Who would report me to the RSPCA? And the unhappy conclusion I had had to come to, is someone on this forum.
I had one puppy die in 30 years of breeding, that was 'little min' a month ago. Nobody else knows that I feed the dogs on rabbits and as I said to Jon Knights, the inspector, since I started to keep goats agin last year, only 2 people have seen them. One is Nerys, whom I trust, and the other is Helen my goat vet who came to heal Phoebe last year when she was sick.
However, I have posted about little Min dieing, I have posted pics of the goat yard, I have posted that I feed rabbits to the dogs.
So to whomever reported me to the RSPCA, at least have the balls to tell me personally of your concerns, or if you did it maliciously, it didn't work. Jon Knights has been here before and he knows me and how I keep my animals. He asked if I needed help or couldn't afford to feed them properly. I said I would ask if I needed help and I gave him permission to speak to Dave, my vet and to the owners of Mill lane aviaries where I buy the dog kibble from.

It was a rotten dirty trick to report me to the RSPCA. The meanest and nastiest thing you could possibly do, but then, if it was someone on here, you would know that the only way to upset me is to do so through my animals.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

People dont' seem to have lives of their own nowadays.

I've seen some of the replies to your threads and I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't someone on here to be honest.

Would the inspector not say whether the 'reporter' had actually seen your place or not. I'm sure they are allowed to say whether it's a 'hearsay' report or if the person has seen things with their own eyes.

As you say it's the only way to get at you so that is the way they will go isn't it.

I don't post pics on forums very often as there are always going to be people who do not like the way another keeps their animals.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

That's shocking Pam  Surely it has to be someone who has been to yours to know where you live? Or knows your address? Have you ordered anything off here from anyone on the forum. Or has anyone who has visited mentioned details to anyone else when asked?


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Fennie that's absolutely appalling!

Anyone can see from your posts and the pictures you post that you care for every one of your amimals, and that they are perfectly healthy and well housed.

I'm lost for words. It sounds as if you may well be right about it being someone from here. They should be thoroughly ashamed of themselves. What a vindictive, despicable thing to do.

You must be very angry and upset. I hope you won't let it put you off posting here though. You have a wealth of knowledge and experience which a lot of us have benefitted from.

Chin up


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

this same thing happened to me. However unlike you my sister let them in. My mums dog bit the officer :whistling2: but all the animals of mine that had complaints against them were fine and she left. silly people with no lives!!! and whoever reported me you got the RSPCA officer bit! i hope ur happy! (p.s. my mums dog is now receieving special training and no longer lives with us as he was a risk. However when he bit her it was rather funny)


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

saxon said:


> People dont' seem to have lives of their own nowadays.
> 
> I've seen some of the replies to your threads and I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't someone on here to be honest.
> 
> ...


 I went ballistic at him to be honest. I was really angry and told him that nobody bar Nerys and Helen the vet had seen the goats since I strated kepeing them again and said straight out that he was making it all up. I think he was a bit taken abback by my verbal attack. The other inspector with him said "oh it must be a malicious report, we do get too many of them" so she as good as admitted it.
They mentioned the large number of dogs and I said "so is there a law now on how many dogs someone can own?" and he said not. They both admitted that the dogs all looked happy and healthy. I went through my feeding and worming regime, I said that yes I bred the occasional litter of pups, then went through my vetting proceedure and contract to bring the dog back if it can't be kept, I said that the pups were innoculated and vet checked, I told him everything and said I was surprised he took the allegations seriously since he used to pop in for a coffee 10 years ago, quite often. I asked if he thought that I would lower my standards even after 10 years had passed and also said that he himself said that he's never seen such healthy looking goats in the middle of winter. He did look a bit embarrassed. I admit that the yard was a mess and said I'd get it cleared up and have today ordered a skip for tomorrow.
But I am ripping shaking mad that someone could do such a thing. They are a bloody coward, too afraid to speak to me face to face or on the phone to argue their grievances out with me.
I told Jon that he can come back at some later date when I'm not as angry and I'll give him the g rand tour. The lady inspector with him asked about culling cockerels and asked if I had anything to cull so that I can show her how to do it and I said to come back in the autumn when I have anything surplus to cull.
So to the coward who reported me, it didn't work!!:bash:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> That's shocking Pam  Surely it has to be someone who has been to yours to know where you live? Or knows your address? Have you ordered anything off here from anyone on the forum. Or has anyone who has visited mentioned details to anyone else when asked?


 My address is easy to find on google. Nobody apart from Nerys (whom I trust) and the vet, has ever been here and seen my goats. I have no idea where the story about a fox attacking a cat came from.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Which sad ****** would do such a pointless thing. Not to mention, sending out rspca to someone for no point at all. Which only goes to take them away from something that may have really needed help.

I hate the RSPCA at the best of times, they are just people who claim to have more rights than they do. They have the same rights as me turning up and asking to inspect. 

Good on you for standing your ground, you have done nothing wrong for a start!

And to the faceless, spineless ****, get a life. Bet you they mistreat and malcare for their own animals tho.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> My address is easy to find on google. Nobody apart from Nerys (whom I trust) and the vet, has ever been here and seen my goats. I have no idea where the story about a fox attacking a cat came from.



Gosh people really are stooping low. Googling an address would never even occur to me, maybe I'm just to naive. So sorry to hear this has happened Pam. It seems some people can't allow others to have their own opinions and way of doing things. Pathetic people/person. It speaks volumes about them to be honest.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

vonnie said:


> Fennie that's absolutely appalling!
> 
> Anyone can see from your posts and the pictures you post that you care for every one of your amimals, and that they are perfectly healthy and well housed.
> 
> ...


 Oh I shall carry on posting, posting pictures and talking about my animals. No low life cowardly scumbag will make me change anything I do. I'd respect anyone who had the balls to argue with me face to face or on the phone. I don't expect everyone to like me. That's not a problem. I can never respect anyone who was so evil minded that they'd resort to such a thing because they liked to hide b ehind an anonymous phone call to the RSPCA. I pity them.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

oooooo i have been waiting for someone on this forum to report me since last year...it takes seconds to find out where i live.

I have a print out, that i give people, so when the rspca knock on your door and you know your rights.

had malicious before, about 3 years ago, and the inspector said he didnt know anything about reptiles but my snakes looked sad and didnt have food....then when they came back the 2nd time i told em to F:censor: off and come back with a warrent...they never did.

i know a ferrret rescue who were reported 2 weeks ago, by someone they wouldnt rehome a ferret too.....


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

I would be shaking and furious too if such a thing happened to me  You have been nothing but helpful to me whenever I've contacted you direct (re my chickens last year and more recently the otterhound) and have offered much common sense and practical advice. People that do this behind your back are sneaky and cowardly.... if they feel so strongly that they need to report anything they should at least have the strength to speak to you about it first.....


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

lola said:


> I would be shaking and furious too if such a thing happened to me  You have been nothing but helpful to me whenever I've contacted you direct (re my chickens last year and more recently the otterhound) and have offered much common sense and practical advice. People that do this behind your back are sneaky and cowardly.... if they feel so strongly that they need to report anything they should at least have the strength to speak to you about it first.....


 or if they had genuine concerns to ask if they come and visit and meet all my animals. I would be more than happy to show them around.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

How many people have your address to be able to do that?

Seems very petty, but one of many reasons I don't give out my home address unless I really know who I'm dealing with! Quite a lot of spiteful people in the world who enjoy causing trouble.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

In all fairness though despite the fact that this appears to be nothing short of vindictive what if it had been a real complaint that they had not investigated. They don't know do they until they turn up. 

And sueing a charity wont really do you any favours!!

Marina


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I cant believe someone of here would do that :gasp: I know I have argruments with people but to do that :gasp: I'm shocked


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

Whoever did this should be ashamed of themself, it's an abominable thing to do and no doubt very upsetting and frustrating.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

You dont need to hand out your address online for someone to find it. Takes two mins to look people up in the phone book (if you're in it).

Someone found me, and I'm ex-directory. Must add, it was a mentally disturbed man on a fish forum who threatened my kids who found my address via an IP trace. He even went so far as to say he knew which school they were at.

Sadly people will attract these kinds of people when they have such a heavy presence on the boards (and a not very friendly one sometimes at that). However vocal I might be, I would never stoop that low without physical proof (eg a neighbour beating their dog or something), so I guess in a way I'm sympathetic.


----------



## Mustela (Dec 21, 2007)

cooljules said:


> oooooo i have been waiting for someone on this
> i know a ferrret rescue who were reported 2 weeks ago, by someone they wouldnt rehome a ferret too.....


Jeeze which rescue was that?? Out of curiosty


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

I think it was ferret hutch rescue somewere in sheffeild i think.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

yes..


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

how amazingly sad of someone, people seriously dont have lies do they... and the odd this is they will be reading this now..
you sir/madam.. are one sad sad person.


----------



## Nutty_Netti (Dec 9, 2008)

Any chance that it was someone local to you that is jealous of you????
I have had this happen to me, not to my animals, but to my kids, saying that I left them in the house on their own while I went to the pub (I don't drink!!!) Did find out who it was, (she was local) and she was jealous of me (god knows why!!).
Some people have such boring lives that they have to meddle in other peoples, and It's not right, but what can we do????
Nothing thanks to the PC Brigade!!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Nutty_Netti said:


> Any chance that it was someone local to you that is jealous of you????


no chance at all. I live outside the village and am not really sociable. Nobody in the village knows my business, how many dogs I have, how many cats, what I feed the dogs etc. You cannot see my goats from the road. There are only 2 people who have seen the goats, the vet and Nerys and people here online and I'll be going back through my threads because when I first posted pics of the goats and goat paddock, I remember clearly a couple of members were really horrible and said that it was a disgrace and full of scrap metal. I remember things you see, so if I have a look who posted such and check if they also commented about the dogs eating rabbit, or Little Min dying, I think I'll discover who it was who filed the report against me.



> I have had this happen to me, not to my animals, but to my kids, saying that I left them in the house on their own while I went to the pub (I don't drink!!!) Did find out who it was, (she was local) and she was jealous of me (god knows why!!).
> Some people have such boring lives that they have to meddle in other peoples, and It's not right, but what can we do????
> Nothing thanks to the PC Brigade!!!


 I can't imagine why anyone would be jealous of me. I have a heavy workload daily, huge responsibilities for the animals and massive monthly feed and vet bills.I'm always careful about money, don't go out, drink, smoke or socialise and dress like a bag lady who thinks jumble sales are high fashion! Hardly anything to be envious of


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Athravan said:


> How many people have your address to be able to do that?
> 
> Seems very petty, but one of many reasons I don't give out my home address unless I really know who I'm dealing with! Quite a lot of spiteful people in the world who enjoy causing trouble.


pam.. you did post your address on here directly.. in that letter you wrote to the local papers...

it would not even be as hard as a google search, i'm 99.9% sure you addy is posted on here somewhere..

which lends even more to your theory...

N


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Does it really matter? You have nothing to hide, the RSPCA seemed satisfied. If someone really has nothing better to do (and wouldn't people on this forum know that some of your dogs are neutered anyway, and since when has not neutering been a concern of the RSPCA anyway?!) then surely that person deserves sympathy rather than spite? 

I have to admit, someone called the RSPCA on me once, as I was keeping Iguanas. It was years ago whe it wasn't so common. They came out and said everything was fine. Only it wasn't. One of the Iggy's, a rescue, had had serious MBD and was deformd because of it. Obviously she was receiveing treatmnt, butthey didn't even ask me about it. Lot of use they were. I have to admit, at the timeI said I wasn't doing anythign wrong, so the call didn't bother me. However, having since found out the RSPCA have and will illegally seize people's animals, it seems even those doing thing wrong have something to worry about. 

And can you _really_ just google someone's address? :gasp:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

ok , slight mistake, it was not posted direct on here, it was posted in a link you posted on here pam...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/199347-local-paper-published-my-letter.html

if you have access to the electoral role, via say 192.com, and pay a small amount, then yes, you can look up all sorts of people.

N


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I can't imagine why anyone would be jealous of me. I have a heavy workload daily, huge responsibilities for the animals and massive monthly feed and vet bills.I'm always careful about money, don't go out, drink, smoke or socialise and dress like a bag lady who thinks jumble sales are high fashion! Hardly anything to be envious of



Maybe they're jealous of your self reliance. People can find anything to be jealous of if they try hard enough. But personally it just seems like outright spite - somebody didn't like your forthright approach and decided on a low and cowardly "revenge"...


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Nerys said:


> pam.. you did post your address on here directly.. in that letter you wrote to the local papers...
> 
> it would not even be as hard as a google search, i'm 99.9% sure you addy is posted on here somewhere..
> 
> ...


 exactly.
I am now reading the post here to check back what was said and by whom. I'll then check the puppy threads to see if there is a common denominator and draw my own conclusions.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/198404-goat-pictures.html


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

People are jealous for no reasons, as you seems like have *friends* on the board, that's one of the reasons already. I don't post often on this board, but I sure know what you are coming from as I am just going through this myself. Bought 2 cats from someone local in the weekend as I just lost one of my cats. She came and vetted my house with her daughter. They went into every room they could find in the house (yes including bedroom and bathroom), within half an hour after they left, the woman started to text me, call me on my mobile for the whole 2 days. I was very scared and stressed out as she knows where I live, I have to contact my local police for protection. It's still an early days atm, and I am already dreading this coming weekend as she might start again, and she more likely would also find some sort of reasons to report me to RSPCA too. There are so many sad people on earth that have nothing to do but just want to know what your life is all about.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i called you this avvo you daft mare.. found some cute hammies in a pet shop in sleaford...

now sitting on my desk they are..

one is black with white flecking and t'other is three colours and fluffy

N


----------



## Mustela (Dec 21, 2007)

Didn't hear about that. But then I havent been so active on FeFo lately. Probably just some local busybody who doesnt like people in the neighbourhood having "stinking vermin" in the garden. Incase they escape and attack their families, and spread disease! omg! :bash:


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

felix93 said:


> People are jealous for no reasons, as you seems like have *friends* on the board, that's one of the reasons already. I don't post often on this board, but I sure know what you are coming from as I am just going through this myself. Bought 2 cats from someone local in the weekend as I just lost one of my cats. She came and vetted my house with her daughter. They went into every room they could find in the house (yes including bedroom and bathroom), within half an hour after they left, the woman started to text me, call me on my mobile for the whole 2 days. I was very scared and stressed out as she knows where I live, I have to contact my local police for protection. It's still an early days atm, and I am already dreading this coming weekend as she might start again, and she more likely would also find some sort of reasons to report me to RSPCA too. There are so many sad people on earth that have nothing to do but just want to know what your life is all about.


 
Goodness! What a nutter! What on earth was she texting you? Hopefully the police can scare her off.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

To be honest Fenwoman, i don't think this thread was the best idea you've ever had. If it was somebody off here, by starting this thread you've shown that its annoyed you and possibly upset you. If the person who reported you reads the thread then i doubt it'll be your last visit regarding the way you keep your animals, whether its the RSPCA, dog warden or even the local newspaper following up a tip off that the RSPCA were sent to a house where the animals are kept in disgraceful conditions and did nothing about it.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

What an @sshole.

3/ none of my animals are neutered - since when is this illegal?
4/ that one of my cats was attacked by a fox and never got veterinary attention. - This is not illegal, the cat might not have been injured in anyway!

But yeah I get what your saying, goodluck Im sure you keep your animals under great conditions so hopefully no action will be taken.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Hmm, will try and catch you on msn or drop you a PM later, I think we both do know who this sad sad person could quite possibly be, and I think everyone on this forum knows that this certain person seems to have a problem with you. Good for you for sticking up for them, and let us know if you hear anything back!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I bet I can guess who this is!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Fennie - I am shocked that someone from this board could do this. Regardless of personal differences it is blatantly clear to anyone who reads your posts that you are a knowledgable, conscientious and experienced animal LOVER - that last bit is the key to knowing that your animals come first always. I bet you are the type of person who will live on Asda's own cornflakes for a week just so you can get that special treat for one of the clan!

It is such a sad shame that anyone would stoop so low - I know the feeling as I had the same when I had Ichi. Apparently she had a real,ly nasty skin infection which meant she was bald! The inspector was let in by me and would not even pick Ichi up to check her cos she was scare of the nasty skunk - ffsl she is a softpot!

Chin up hun - do let us know what the detective work brings up


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

midori said:


> Does it really matter? You have nothing to hide, the RSPCA seemed satisfied. If someone really has nothing better to do (and wouldn't people on this forum know that some of your dogs are neutered anyway, and since when has not neutering been a concern of the RSPCA anyway?!) then surely that person deserves sympathy rather than spite?


I think it does matter

1. Because this person has made a deliberate attempt to cause trouble and upset for someone

2. Because even though I'm no fan of the RSPCA they probably had plenty of genuine calls they could have been attending to instead. Plus when people donate their hard-earned money to them I'm sure that responding to petty vendettas isn't how they wish their money to be spent!


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

spiteful tossers:devil:
id get a romany to curse them for you but i reckon youve given them a good cursing of your own: victory:
last thing you need is the agro and couple of jumped up charity workers in uniforms trying to tell you how to keep stock.
can you tell ive had a visit once:lol2:
anyone reading this the rspca can only enter your property if accompanied by the police


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I went ballistic at him to be honest. I was really angry and told him that nobody bar Nerys and Helen the vet had seen the goats since I strated kepeing them again and said straight out that he was making it all up. I think he was a bit taken abback by my verbal attack. The other inspector with him said "oh it must be a malicious report, we do get too many of them" so she as good as admitted it.
> They mentioned the large number of dogs and I said "so is there a law now on how many dogs someone can own?" and he said not. They both admitted that the dogs all looked happy and healthy. I went through my feeding and worming regime, I said that yes I bred the occasional litter of pups, then went through my vetting proceedure and contract to bring the dog back if it can't be kept, I said that the pups were innoculated and vet checked, I told him everything and said I was surprised he took the allegations seriously since he used to pop in for a coffee 10 years ago, quite often. I asked if he thought that I would lower my standards even after 10 years had passed and also said that he himself said that he's never seen such healthy looking goats in the middle of winter. He did look a bit embarrassed. I admit that the yard was a mess and said I'd get it cleared up and have today ordered a skip for tomorrow.
> But I am ripping shaking mad that someone could do such a thing. They are a bloody coward, too afraid to speak to me face to face or on the phone to argue their grievances out with me.
> I told Jon that he can come back at some later date when I'm not as angry and I'll give him the g rand tour. The lady inspector with him asked about culling cockerels and asked if I had anything to cull so that I can show her how to do it and I said to come back in the autumn when I have anything surplus to cull.
> So to the coward who reported me, it didn't work!!:bash:


 
Oh fenny i know this one all too well.................and someone reminded people of it the other day in saying people shouldnt seek advice from me about huskies as i had been reported to the RSPCA :bash::bash:

I also feel that it was someone from the forum to report me to them about my skunks as it wasnt well known in my area other than people i know and trust that even know i own skunks let alone effin hedgies too :bash:

So i empathise with you on this its the worse feeling in the world to know someone can be as vendictive as that 

also the other reason i dont post as much on this forum anymore too 

Its sickening how people bang on about love of the animals when all they really care about its getting one over on someone its effin disgusting (thats not pointed at anyone in particular or everyone either )


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

*rspca*

i had my next door report the rspca as my ferret got at and she was not a happy person about the came around and demand to see all my pets and made me feel really bad but i passed they ispection now my husband is planning to sue them


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Honestly it may not even have been a member on here, theres always lurkers on here and it wouldn't surprise me if the AR nuts keep an eye on this forum as it is so busy and dedicated to exotics.


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

*rspca*

its still not nice when they come around syaing your pets are ill treated it makes your blood boil


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh god yeah I know what you mean, I'd probably take it quite badly if they turned up at my door, apart from the fact that they'd probably have a field day when they worked out that I bred my own feeders.


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

*rspca*

well i got revgane on the next door i took my ferret around there and song her xmas carols she wont come to the front door she sent her husband and you could here her shouting them to pi*** off so i sang more lounder and on xmas eve i took my rats it was very funny


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

What a waste of everyones time :whip: I can't believe anyone would really believe you don't give all your animals the care they need, which sadly means it must've been done maliciously. I hope it wasn't someone here, but I'm afraid I wouldn't be surprised.

Jo


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Oh fenny i know this one all too well.................and someone reminded people of it the other day in saying people shouldnt seek advice from me about huskies as i had been reported to the RSPCA :bash::bash:
> 
> I also feel that it was someone from the forum to report me to them about my skunks as it wasnt well known in my area other than people i know and trust that even know i own skunks let alone effin hedgies too :bash:
> 
> ...


 Thanks Emma. Oddly enough, this afternoon as I was doing my animal chores (yes folks, I actually do feed, water and clean my animals), that it might be the same sad person who reported you to the RSPCA. It is a horrible feeling but I know I am in the right, have nothing to hide and run a bloody tight ship as far as my animals are concerned. And if the saddo is reading this, al my animals who should be neutered, are neutered. It has nothing to do with me being able or unable to afford this. Nobody knows my bank balance, not even my son. I am happily able to afford to do anything I want. If I go on about saving money, it's because I am frugal by nature, not because I'm skint. I actually like saving money. However I save on normal daily stuff. I never stint on my animals. The RSPCA were given permission to speak to Dave, my vet and he's been phoned and given permission to discuss my animals with them.
Jees, What has the world come to when spiteful vindictive people get their jollies from reporting people to the RSPCA and taking 2 inspectors off what could be a matter of life and death instead of coming to my place and agreeing that my dogs looked fantastic.
Perhaps we should form a club Emma?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Issa said:


> Oh god yeah I know what you mean, I'd probably take it quite badly if they turned up at my door, apart from the fact that they'd probably have a field day when they worked out that I bred my own feeders.


 It isn't illegal to do so.
When he said that the person said that I could only afford to feed the dogs on rabbits, I first said "and is that against the law"? he said not. And then I said that rabbits cost me between £1.50 and £1.75 each so if I was poor I couldn't afford them. I told them I culled my own cockerels to eat too and gave the dogs the bantam cockerels and asked again if that was against the law. 
The only thing he could pull me on was the yard being a bit untidy which I agreed with him and told him that actually as it happens, I have a skip arriving tomorrow which I booked a week ago and chased up again today to get them to hurry, to do a big spring clean.
Skip hire ppl are so busy at this time of year apparently that they can't get around to people for 2 weeks and once I have the skip, it won't be able to be collected for at least a week.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

OMG what a b:censor:d. I know we aint seen eye to eye in the past Fenwoman but honestly the photos of ur set up etc are incredible. I wonder if this person actually owns livestock or even knows what a goat looks like. Iv been reported to the RSPCA too many times including one that was because i left my mare in the field past 6pm at night and all horses should be tucked away in their stables by that time. I mean come on!!!!!

I honestly hope u find out who it is and maybe invite them over to meet the "dying dogs" themselves. 

Honestly people should keep their noses to themselves and maybe look for proper cases of neglect?????????


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

This is exactly why i have distanced myself from this forum since starting the rescue, i get on really well with my local RSPCA ACO and work closley with them on rescues etc... i just couldnt deal with the stupid childish games i have more important things to deal with, as does Pam it makes me sick.

We are people that help animals in need, Emmaj, Cooljules, Nerys, Rory, Fenwoman, Myself, and lots of others i have probably forgotten we all strive to save a life and help others but this forum has to many jealous mallicious(sp) sick people on it at the moment to allow us to get on with are lives. 

We have no funding everything is out of our own pockets and yet we carry on taking in never turning an animal away....

JUST LEAVE US ALONE IF YOU CANT SAY IT TO OUR FACES THEN SAY NOTHING AT ALL!


----------



## Nutty_Netti (Dec 9, 2008)

WELL SAID.

So...the silly childish people who think that reporting people to the RSPCA is a bit of 'FUN'....GET A LIFE!!!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Kylie said:


> This is exactly why i have distanced myself from this forum since starting the rescue, i get on really well with my local RSPCA ACO and work closley with them on rescues etc... i just couldnt deal with the stupid childish games i have more important things to deal with, as does Pam it makes me sick.
> 
> We are people that help animals in need, Emmaj, Cooljules, Nerys, Rory, Fenwoman, Myself, and lots of others i have probably forgotten we all strive to save a life and help others but this forum has to many jealous mallicious(sp) sick people on it at the moment to allow us to get on with are lives.
> 
> ...


Its people like u that i really do take my hat off too. If it werent for u guys then these animals would have nowhere. The commitment from you guys is out of the world it really is.


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks for the nice comments guys it is lovely to have support. I would love to know who the person is. I will go round there myself and give him/her a piece of my own mind!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

After a bit of thinking, I think it might even be the RSPCA who made up the 'report'. I am now seeking legal advice from a specialist lawyer who fights the RSPCA. This will be done for several reasons. If I suspect there never was any report, they are harrassing me. One of the inspectors referred to my state of health, implying that someone who has a disability is unfit to care for animals. This is discriminatory and insulting. The other one who was a fat female inspector, who incidentally, pointed to one of my lhasa apsos and commented that the mini schnauzer had cherry eye, tried to entrap me by saying that if I had a spare cockerel, I could show her how to kill them, knowing full well that this is one thing taught at RSPCA killing school. So I am being discriminated against because of my disability, comments were made about my financial status (which has got nothing to do with anyone) and the other tried to entrap me by getting me to cull a cockerel thereby possibly being able to say that I caused possible suffering.
I will not hesitate to sue the RSPCA. They are a charity, that's all and they have no more right than an oxfam shop worker has if they tried to come into your home and make an inspection, they lied to me, made false accuations, tried to intimidate me and discriminated against me. I wonder what the national newspapers will make of it.
By golly, if they want to come back with a warrant, they will end up paying for it because I run a bloody tight ship here and everything is exactly as it should be welfare and husbandry wise. I spend all day long working to ensure this is so.
Nor am I poor even though I am frugal but it'd be lovely to win damages from them. I could build a new goatshed or two and get some dead posh poultry houses made to my spec' with the money. No doubt they could then go on the telly and beg for more funds because it is 'the biggest animal rescue ever' (eh? what animal rescue?) and that "we rely solely on public donations" (have they forgotten how many millions they have in the bank gaining interest? All the investments and all the land and property they own, all generating income?).
I find the charity commission website very interesting, even though it takes a while to plough through the RSPCA's twists and turns and chopping the organisation up in an attempt to hide just how wealthy it really is.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

I know we've only had a couple of conversations on here but you know your stuff. Why the hell would the RSPCA waste their time and yours. I know that they have to follow up all allegations but I can't see why they would carry it on further.

I hope you get to the bottom of it, find out who did the dirty and that that person gets you own special brand of Karma in return for their troubles.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I agree with Paul too - why would they waste their time? why would they want to harrass you??

Undoubtedly to have a call from the RSPCA is distressing and an insult when you know that you do the best for your animals and if it was a malicious complaint then thats is unacceptable and for shame on the person - however -I am certainly no fan of the RSPCA myself but they do have a job to do and were probably following up on a complaint - not that you do but what if you were neglecting your animals and a complaint was made and nothing was done about it and the animals continued to suffer - you would be up in arms about that and so would everyone else and quite rightly so. I dont think sueing a charity is the answer - these people dont actively seek out people to deliberately harrass and pester - maybe they were a little OTT and brash in their questioning but so canyou when you are concerned about any animals in question - its what happens when peoples passons are aroused - your better off rising above it safe in the knowledge you have had the last laugh and that the RSPCA will report to the person who made the complaint that their allegations are unfounded - any large charity is dysfunctional and more money goes on admin costs etc rather than what it actually should but unfortunately thats the way the world is - your better off targetting the person whos trying to have a pop at you!!


----------



## Alexanders_mummy (Jul 20, 2008)

im sorry to here of your troubles fenwoman keep your chin up!:2thumb: i hope the sado gets what they deserve, what goes around comes around ....:devil:


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

isnt feeding dogs rabbit expensive?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

The RSPCA is no more a charity than I am the bloomin Queen! Their local centres may indeed be desperate for all the financial help they can get but the main body of the organisation is another matter.

If you can find good grounds for harassment and sue them Pam then bloody good on you - about time someone had the balls to make the RSPCA accountable for being crap at what they got thier Royal seal for in the first place!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> The RSPCA is no more a charity than I am the bloomin Queen! Their local centres may indeed be desperate for all the financial help they can get but the main body of the organisation is another matter.


The *Royal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals* (*RSPCA*) is a charity in England and Wales that promotes animal welfare. It is the oldest and largest animal welfare organisation in the world[1] and is one of the largest charities in the UK


HELLOOO QUEEEN


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> isnt feeding dogs rabbit expensive?



Not if you live in the country and have the means to dispatch them yourself :2thumb:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

For the record (and I do hope you were being haha funny and not thinking I was a div!)

I know that they fall under the charitabe status as the law states FC - but let's face it, they need no help from anyone. They have literally got millions in the bank but they do NOT use it for the purposes in which they did when they were given the Royal seal by Queen Victoria. They use it for politics and property and fancy office hence why, as far as I am concerned, they are NOT a charity but a political organisation who need a good boot up the ar*e!!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

:gasp:


brittone05 said:


> For the record (and I do hope you were being haha funny and not thinking I was a div!)
> 
> I know that they fall under the charitabe status as the law states FC - but let's face it, they need no help from anyone. They have literally got millions in the bank but they do NOT use it for the purposes in which they did when they were given the Royal seal by Queen Victoria. They use it for politics and property and fancy office hence why, as far as I am concerned, they are NOT a charity but a political organisation who need a good boot up the ar*e!!


 
for the record, it was NOT a snotty reply in any way/shape/form, It was just merely a joke? Sorry if i hit a touchy spot but It wasn't meant to be like that, as they are actually A charity, even though like you said, they dont need the charity they recieve, that made it understandable now?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

It was understandable in the first instance Joe thanks just wasn't sure if you were aware that I am not a wolly but following 12+ months of research into the RSPCA and thier practices I am sure you will understand why I find them so sickening as an organsiation - from thier financial status to thier Freedom foods campaign, I am not a fan!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

animal addict said:


> I agree with Paul too - why would they waste their time? why would they want to harrass you??
> 
> Undoubtedly to have a call from the RSPCA is distressing and an insult when you know that you do the best for your animals and if it was a malicious complaint then thats is unacceptable and for shame on the person - however -I am certainly no fan of the RSPCA myself but they do have a job to do and were probably following up on a complaint - not that you do but what if you were neglecting your animals and a complaint was made and nothing was done about it and the animals continued to suffer - you would be up in arms about that and so would everyone else and quite rightly so. I dont think sueing a charity is the answer - these people dont actively seek out people to deliberately harrass and pester - maybe they were a little OTT and brash in their questioning but so canyou when you are concerned about any animals in question - its what happens when peoples passons are aroused - your better off rising above it safe in the knowledge you have had the last laugh and that the RSPCA will report to the person who made the complaint that their allegations are unfounded - any large charity is dysfunctional and more money goes on admin costs etc rather than what it actually should but unfortunately thats the way the world is - your better off targetting the person whos trying to have a pop at you!!


 But that's if anyone made a report at all which I'm starting to doubt. I mean, they said things like "you are too poor to neuter your animals". How do they know whether I'm poor or wealthy? Should they be privy to my bank details now? I pay for my animals to be neutered and am not poor at all as it happens. The bit about my having a cat attacked by a fox was also tosh. Since when does the RSPCA deem it illegal to have a cat attacked by a fox? Can people be prosecuted if their cats get attacked? How about chickens? "you honour, the defendant willfully and crually allowed a fox to attack her cat".
As it happens, none of my cats has ever been attacked by anything and if one had, it would be treated by a vet ASAP.
Then there was the accusation "we understand that you feed your dogs only on rabbits" Since when is this illegal? I could have shown them in the sculley, the pile of cat and dog food tins. 3 piles actually, each 5 feet high as I bey 20 cases at a time. And the sacks of cat and dog kibble. I could have shown them but I didn't. It's none of their damn business what I feed my dogs on.
As for him saying that I was in poor health. How does he know my health? Has he spoken to my doctor? Do we all now have to provide our bank statements and medical records for these charity workers to scrutinise ?

There is one thing above all that I cannot abide, and that is a liar and when they done the charity uniform, they should be squeaky clean, play by the rules and not tell lies or try to entrap innocent people, nor suggest that because they have any kind of disability, that they are incapable to caring for a large number of animals.

I was mad on the day and am still mad. The trouble is that the more I sit and think about it, the madder I get.
Yes I understand that they have to respond to reports, but I'm not even convinced there was a report. This last week has seen them target a lot of people who keep lots of animals, each time with spurious 'reports' which are so much pie in the sky.
I still think they feel that they are due a few minutes of news time in order to gain revenue, and are casting about to see whether any of the mud they fling, sticks. Well it won't stick here.
I'm feeling litigatious.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> isnt feeding dogs rabbit expensive?


 very!!
they cost me on average £1.50 -£1.75 each and if I feed rabbits I feed 10 per day


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

hehehe can imagine how many rabbit Ursa goes through. My bro in law has a newfie and he eats like a horse lmao


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

brittone05 said:


> The RSPCA is no more a charity than I am the bloomin Queen! Their local centres may indeed be desperate for all the financial help they can get but the main body of the organisation is another matter.
> 
> If you can find good grounds for harassment and sue them Pam then bloody good on you - about time someone had the balls to make the RSPCA accountable for being crap at what they got thier Royal seal for in the first place!


 
If you check out on the internet, you will find that recently, The RSPCA have been targeting disabled people. One of the UK's leading Disability Charitys, have recently published about Disabled people having been targeted as easy targets by the RSPCA. They are up in arms about it. Even when no fault or issue has been found, because some targeted have been mental unwell, they have been brow beaten into signing over their pets, or have been bullied into doing so. Even tho, no fault has been made in any way. It has been a case of using them as publicity stunts but has back fired in some cases. 
I could bring out the same prosicutions as the RSPCA, as all they do is private prosicutions against people using money they have been given to fund caring for abused animals.

Recently, with the whole dodgy vets thing, how can we know, that the vets the RSPCA have used to write reports, might well have been adding to it all, knowing that the RSPCA will be paying for all the vet bills, so how do any of us know that they haven't over played?

I do think that a whole shake up should take place. That for horses and donkeys, the ILPH should be in charge. For Dogs, then the dogs trust should have powers, cats> CPL, Reptiles > Herp society and so forth. That way, each animal would be judged fully on it's actually care not just a hate campain based on the belief that no one should keep reptiles etc.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I agree wholly Pimp. 

The RSPCA prosecuted a wo,an in our area last year who had devoted her whole life to rescuing wildlife. She was an elderly lady and the local press became involve3d along with local councillors to back her against the RSPCA. I beleive that even Chris Newman commented on the case on our local papers website.

I despise the RSPCA in a massive way and genuinely beleive that it is high time that they were , as you say, disbanded and the welfare side handed over to organisations who are capable of doing more than wearing a uniform and using scare tactics and sad puppy faces on TV as thier main areas of specialty!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

like i said to Pimps on Wednesday, i'm waiting for them to come banging on my door for leaving the dogs on their own for over 10 hours a day.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

brittone05 said:


> I agree wholly Pimp.
> 
> The RSPCA prosecuted a wo,an in our area last year who had devoted her whole life to rescuing wildlife. She was an elderly lady and the local press became involve3d along with local councillors to back her against the RSPCA. I beleive that even Chris Newman commented on the case on our local papers website.
> 
> I despise the RSPCA in a massive way and genuinely beleive that it is high time that they were , as you say, disbanded and the welfare side handed over to organisations who are capable of doing more than wearing a uniform and using scare tactics and sad puppy faces on TV as thier main areas of specialty!


 
Recently, wasn't an RSPCA freedom foods Turkey farm raided for cruelty and animal abuse?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Meko said:


> like i said to Pimps on Wednesday, i'm waiting for them to come banging on my door for leaving the dogs on their own for over 10 hours a day.


 
even tho you have a dog sitter who comes and takes them out and spends time with them both!!!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Yup - if you You Tube Freedom foods, you will come across some horrific vids. Some of them had me in tears.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> even tho you have a dog sitter who comes and takes them out and spends time with them both!!!


aye, but i made my post out to be what the person reporting me would see... plus the back door is open for them as well.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

I was searching for something unrelated and happened upon this tonight. It immediately made me think of this post. 

I've only had a quick scan down the list but it seems they've been very busy recently with their bullying tactics.

Another RSPCA Cruelty Case Kicked Out

The more I read about the RSPCA the angrier I become. And if the 'general public' knew the half of it their donations would dry up. I can't see the media doing an expose on them any time soon though. They seem to have them all under their thumb.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

brittone05 said:


> Their local centres may indeed be desperate for all the financial help they can get but the main body of the organisation is another matter.


A bit like 'The Church' then. The local vicar/father is out begging because he/she can't afford to get the roof fixed (stereotypical I know) and while this is going on the Pope/Archbishop is sitting on a pile of gold, drinking vintage wine from a jewel encrusted chalice and resting his feet on a pile of £50 notes. Makes me sick :bash:. I mean no offence to any church goers. Local Vicars/Priests/Fathers/etc do an outstanding job in their community. I'm just using it as one of the most obvious examples of financial hypocracy.

Go for it Fen, but make sure you hit the policy makers rather than the poor sods that get sent out to investigate. Bet the head office :censor:-wits wouldn't have the balls to turn up at your gate making these spurious allegations.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

A woman I know took a dog to her vet with a broken leg, workmen had dropped the hoover on the dog offered to pay the vet bills etc BUT as she'd left the house in a rush she forgot her purse. The vet refused to treat the dog until she's paid an estimated bill, no they wouldn't accept her jewels or the dog as good will to allow her to go home and collect her purse. So she had to go home with a young dog screaming in the back of her car to get her purse - got back and found an RSPCA inspector and police on her doorstep waiting for her! 

Thankfully the builders were still there and gave them something to think about and confirmed the accident was their fault etc, needless to say she changed her vets sharpish and reported them to RCVS for refusing to treat an animal in distress and causing unnecessary pain and suffering to both dog and owner nothing came of her complaint. Turns out the vet practise had an RSPCA sympathiser who'd reported her for cruelty without knowing the full story said individual was sacked for gross misconduct once it all came out!

Time for a review of RSPCA Animal Charity's Bullyboy Tactics ?

Take a read and weep folks, my last RSPCA visit was with camera crew in tow for BBC 24/7 threats thru the roof, allegations of keeping 23 dogs in a shower! Had neither 23 dogs nor a shower at the time as the house was being renovated so had some pretty sturdy ex military builders between them and my front door. They're taking a battering from MP's too so you have to wonder if they're looking for a good story as a PR stunt maybe?


----------

